# 6.3e Directv Tivos



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

I am kinda suprised nobody has created a thread in ref to the 6.3e software upgarde on the Directv HR10-250's and SD Directv tivos. Got slices on all my dvr's couple nights ago. 

on hr10-250's 6.3e-01-2-357

on Philips DSR704's 6.3e-01-2-301

Not sure what the update is for, but i can say the Philips software is way diffrent than what was used for 6.2.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

How is it different?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

packerfan said:


> How is it different?


I can't find anything different.

I posted about it earlier at DBSTalk, with some screen captures from my HDVR2s.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94291


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dthreet said:


> I am kinda suprised nobody has created a thread in ref to the 6.3e software upgarde on the Directv HR10-250's and SD Directv tivos. Got slices on all my dvr's couple nights ago.
> 
> on hr10-250's 6.3e-01-2-357
> 
> ...


Hmmm was HME added?
did you upgrade your DSR704 to 6.3?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

On HR10s, it might be fixing some of the problems some people are still having.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Though I haven't seen these slices yet, my hunch is that the changes are those needed to hide the HR10-specific/OTA menus when running on an SD platform. If you run 6.3d (or an earlier 6.3x version) on an SD box, those menus are present and can be entered (and cause a reboot).

This should effectively consolidate TiVo's support of DTV boxes to a single version (which hopefully will be a good thing as it might mean that updates for SD and HD combo boxes will come simultaneously).

Note that this officially sounds the death knell for MRV on combo boxes...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The software update is to address:

System lockups when there are more then 200 messages
Improvements on season passes


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

What it did to my machine was to screw up the NPL, it won't display show info via the :up: :down: :up: 7-8 shortcut anymore.

Any ideas as to how to get the show descriptions back on the main NPL screen?


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

FlWingNut said:


> What it did to my machine was to screw up the NPL, it won't display show info via the :up: :down: :up: 7-8 shortcut anymore.
> 
> Any ideas as to how to get the show descriptions back on the main NPL screen?


That was a backdoor feature that TiVo has decided to remove. While I agree this was a nice extra to have I'm not sure how removing this feature can be seen as screwing up the NPL.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

puffdaddy said:


> Though I haven't seen these slices yet, my hunch is that the changes are those needed to hide the HR10-specific/OTA menus when running on an SD platform. If you run 6.3d (or an earlier 6.3x version) on an SD box, those menus are present and can be entered (and cause a reboot).
> 
> This should effectively consolidate TiVo's support of DTV boxes to a single version (which hopefully will be a good thing as it might mean that updates for SD and HD combo boxes will come simultaneously).
> 
> Note that this officially sounds the death knell for MRV on combo boxes...


That's what I'm afraid of as well.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> The software update is to address:
> 
> System lockups when there are more then 200 messages
> Improvements on season passes


Earl, any insider info regarding the state of MRV on DTivo?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Earl, any insider info regarding the state of MRV on DTivo?


I'll see what I can find out.... but the TiVo software is primarily in the hands of the TiVo, Inc. people. So I don't know what details I maybe be able to get..

If I find out something... I'll let you know.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> I'll see what I can find out.... but the TiVo software is primarily in the hands of the TiVo, Inc. people. So I don't know what details I maybe be able to get..
> 
> If I find out something... I'll let you know.


Thanks
I have a feeling it will be gone.


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> That was a backdoor feature that TiVo has decided to remove. While I agree this was a nice extra to have I'm not sure how removing this feature can be seen as screwing up the NPL.


Used to have it. Liked it. No longer have it. That equals "screwed up."


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

When that "secret" code was revealed by TiVoPony, he said up front that it would disappear in a future version. It wasn't in 6.3 for the HR10.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

Since when did the Series 2 SD DTivos (DSR-704, DVR40) jump to version 6.3? I thought my TiVos were all up to date with the 6.2a daylight savings time release that was rolled out in March.

Is the 6.3e update only being rolled out to those that "hacked" their units to some version of 6.3 or do we expect the 6.2a TiVos to be updated to 6.3e?

I have 4 SD DTivos and none of the them have 6.3e slices sitting on them.

If any future upgrade to the DTivo including DirecTVs announced enhancements for 2008 remove MRV, I'm sure going to stick with 6.2. MRV is an extremely important feature in my household.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

I was getting ready to install 6.3d onto my SD DTivo so I could use MovieLoader on it with my HR10-250. Seems that D* has done the work for me.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

kenr said:


> Is the 6.3e update only being rolled out to those that "hacked" their units to some version of 6.3 or do we expect the 6.2a TiVos to be updated to 6.3e?


Why on earth would they write a software release only for hacked units? This release is for all S2 directv tivos. If you're unit is hacked, then you're afforded the benefits of blocking the update and keeping the legacy features such as MRV.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

Da Goon said:


> Why on earth would they write a software release only for hacked units? This release is for all S2 directv tivos. If you're unit is hacked, then you're afforded the benefits of blocking the update and keeping the legacy features such as MRV.


Of course they wouldn't write software just for hacked units, but I thought the 6.3 line of software was for some other DTivo and might get downloaded just because 6.3 was on a hacked TiVo.

Meanwhile I've been doing some other reading and it appears as if for those that are willing to host Movieloader on a local PC, it offers MRV like transfers between TiVos. Thus perhaps moving to 6.3e still may make sense for us MRV lovers.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Hmmm was HME added?
> did you upgrade your DSR704 to 6.3?


Yes, I did upgrade one of my phillips a while back to 6.3b just because i really didnt belive it would would work, and wanted to see it for my own eyes. However I went back to 6.2 to get MRV back working. I have tried to use movie loader with my two hr10-250's, however I cant seem to find a clear fix for the MFS_FTP. So I have given up on that unless somone knows a simple fix other than reading over 500 post online.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

so MRV is gone from 6.3. 
no thanks DTV.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I received an email from DirecTV that had this press release link.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...T=120-4H-070809final&m=1204H0005yn3m00030269d
Yes it's old, but relevant again.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Until recently, 6.1 was the version for the R10, 6.2 for other S2 standard-def DTiVos and 6.3 for the HR10. Now all will be using 6.3. This makes a lot of sense from the development and maintenance side, but if you relied on hidden "goodies" in the older versions, the new merged version will mean a loss of features. You decide how you want to play it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I guess we'll wait and see if 30s skip is gone as well.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I guess we'll wait and see if 30s skip is gone as well.


I would really doubt that 30-sec skip is gone. It's still present in the latest standalone Tivo software.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I suppose I should have used a  on that remark.


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

stevel said:


> Until recently, 6.1 was the version for the R10, 6.2 for other S2 standard-def DTiVos and 6.3 for the HR10. Now all will be using 6.3. This makes a lot of sense from the development and maintenance side, but if you relied on hidden "goodies" in the older versions, the new merged version will mean a loss of features. You decide how you want to play it.


Too late for me. I got it without asking for it.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Whew... sure am glad both my DTivo's are not connected to the phone lines!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Anyone who has "hacked" their TiVo should have it configured with the bootflag UPGRADESOFTWARE=false to prevent unexpected upgrades. Disconnecting the phone line also works.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Well looks like 6.3e, hme has been taken away also form the HR10-250. Tried to run the scripts for hme on one of my HR10's. Does same thing as Phillips DSR704 did, get hung in boot cycle. I am going back to 6.2 to get back mrv and going back to 6.3c on my HR10-250's. I hope 6.3e has some stuff I dont know about, beacause I am not going to go for no HME and no chance of mrv. I don't care about online scheduling I can do that w/ gotomydvr and undelete shows I can roll back to 3.1.f and do that with Tivowebplus.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I wonder if the Tivo branded wireless G adapter still works in 6.3


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

From what I understand in another forum, the patch locations to enable HME, etc., have changed in 6.3e.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah I haven't read anything that makes 6.3e a must have on my units.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

I am still a little confused about MRV vs. HME+MovieLoader.

If the only thing I ever use MRV for is to transfer/watch shows from one SD DirecTiVo to another, would I be getting the same functionality running 6.3 and using HME+MovieLoader? I have a mix of SD and HD DirecTiVo's and it would be nice to be able to transfer/watch shows across all units.

Thanks,
Murray


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

What is the best way to discover if the slices are present in the MFS? I have a hacked Hughes SD-DVR80 and I don't want to wait for "Pending Restart" to appear in my system information screen and I don't want to use Tivoweb.


----------



## jeboo (Mar 28, 2005)

Telnet in to your tivo, and assuming you have the mfs tools installed:

mfs_ls /SwSystem


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

MurrayW said:


> I am still a little confused about MRV vs. HME+MovieLoader.
> 
> If the only thing I ever use MRV for is to transfer/watch shows from one SD DirecTiVo to another, would I be getting the same functionality running 6.3 and using HME+MovieLoader? I have a mix of SD and HD DirecTiVo's and it would be nice to be able to transfer/watch shows across all units.
> 
> ...


I also have a mix of SD and HD units. HME+MovieLoader works like MRV...almost. There are some catches:
1. You need a PC (Windows, Mac, Linux) to be on to use MovieLoader.
2. MovieLoader only refreshes and caches what's on the connected TiVos periodically. MRV is real time. So _very_ newly recorded shows may not show up in MovieLoader without forcing it to re-cache.
3. You need an up-do-date patched mfs_ftp.
4. If I start watching a show during a MovieLoader transfer, the recording progress bar doesn't grow unless I go back to the menu show info screen and then hit play again. Consequently, the local TiVo thinks the show is shorter than it really is. If someone has a different experience, let me know.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm a big fan of MovieLoader, but there are some advantages/disadvantages to using it.

Here are some MovieLoader pros/cons vs. MRV.

Pros:
1. MovieLoader can both "push" & "pull" content from another Tivo instead of just pulling a la MRV.
2. MovieLoader can also be used for insertion/extraction to/from a PC.
3. (This one is a biggie) There is no MRV for the HR10-250, so for transfering between an HR10-250 and an SD DirecTivo, MovieLoader is a clear choice.

Cons:
1. MRV is much more robust than MovieLoader. MovieLoader is dependent upon the kludgy mfs_ftp program.
2. MRV is more user friendly, as it appears right in the NPL, instead of going to the main menu, choosing "Music, Photos & More" and then choosing "MovieLoader". Also, MRV works much better when your transfer speeds are slow, by pausing the transferring video, whereas w/ MovieLoader it will think it's at the end of the video and ask to delete it.
3. You need a computer that is always on to run MovieLoader.
4. Mfs_ftp can be a pain to get running, although it has gotten a bit better due to some folks at DDB updating it recently.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

tsanga said:


> I also have a mix of SD and HD units. HME+MovieLoader works like MRV...almost. There are some catches:
> 
> 2. MovieLoader only refreshes and caches what's on the connected TiVos periodically. MRV is real time. So _very_ newly recorded shows may not show up in MovieLoader without forcing it to re-cache.
> 
> 4. If I start watching a show during a MovieLoader transfer, the recording progress bar doesn't grow unless I go back to the menu show info screen and then hit play again. Consequently, the local TiVo thinks the show is shorter than it really is. If someone has a different experience, let me know.





whitepelican said:


> I'm a big fan of MovieLoader, but there are some advantages/disadvantages to using it.
> 
> Here are some MovieLoader pros/cons vs. MRV.
> Cons:
> ...


tsanga and whitepelican thanks alot for the explanation. It looks like I will be spending some time doing this for all of my DirecTiVos! I have a few questions on your points I listed above.

tsanga # 2: We view most shows _days_ after we record them so I am sure that this would not be a problem. What is the typical delay time -- is it hours or minutes?

tsanga # 4: Does it still eventually play that entire show? Say for instance that you are transferring over a 30 min show and start watching it after 15 mins have been transferred -- does the show pause at 15 mins, thinking it is done and asks you if you want to delete it?

whitepelican # 2: (This is probably similar to tsanga # 4). Will it pause and ask you to delete it only if you catch up with the transfer? If the transfer stays ahead of you will the show just keep going until the real end? When it does pause and ask you to delete, do you just have to wait a few moments and let the transfer get ahead of you then press play to continue watching?

Thanks again!

Murray


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

MurrayW said:


> whitepelican # 2: (This is probably similar to tsanga # 4). Will it pause and ask you to delete it only if you catch up with the transfer? If the transfer stays ahead of you will the show just keep going until the real end? When it does pause and ask you to delete, do you just have to wait a few moments and let the transfer get ahead of you then press play to continue watching?


Let me try to describe for you how it works. This might sound a little confusing, but I'll give it a shot.

When you select a recording to transfer from withing MovieLoader, it doesn't give you the option to start watching from within MovieLoader, so you need to go back to your NPL and select that recording. Then, when you start viewing it, if for example it is an hour-long recording, you will see the playbar on the bottom for a regular one-hour recording, but the green section might only be ~ 15 minutes. In other words, it will look like a partial recording. If you just watch that first 15 minutes straight through it will get to the end (of the 15 minutes) and think the recording is done, asking you to delete it or keep it. Then, when you return to the NPL and go back to watch it again, it will have completed more of the transfer, but it will also have lost your position and will start playing from the beginning.

The way to avoid this is to periodically return to the NPL before you get within the last five minutes of the green playbar section. By doing this, it updates the green section to however much has been transferred. So, in the case of the hour long recording where only 15 minutes is originally displayed, if you go back to the NPL after 7-8 minutes and then resume playing the recording, it might now show 30 or 45 minutes of green playbar. Doing this a couple of times while the transfer is in progress makes for the best case scenario when you want to watch the show immediately. Alternatively, if you just set it to transfer, and then wait until it is complete, it will just play like any normal recording.

Also, MovieLoader does allow you to queue up several recordings to transfer consecutively.


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> yeah I haven't read anything that makes 6.3e a must have on my units.


I've gotta agree with you on that.

We've got 4 Sammys and an HDVR2 (all Zippered) for a total record time of 860 hrs. MRV is used HEAVILY in our house. We won't be "upgrading" until DirectTV changes something that breaks 6.2a.

So for now 6.3 is :down: :down: :down: !


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

Add another to the "no 6.3" list.

My 5 year old can MRV shows from the "kids" HDVR2 to whatever unit she's sitting in front of. I'm even staying away from HD until Directv offers MRV on a HD unit.

Still running 6.2 here (haven't even upgraded to 6.2a).


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> I wonder if the Tivo branded wireless G adapter still works in 6.3


Yep.


----------



## sarch99 (Oct 7, 2003)

After the 6.3e upgrade, the last page of the system information indicates "This product contains Apple Computer, Inc.'s, Bonjour Network Discovery protocol." I hope this isn't old news.......I searched the forum and didn't find any reference to Bonjour.


----------



## sarch99 (Oct 7, 2003)

..........or, was that statement there in 6.2, also?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

That's been in there for quite some time.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

I ran installSw.itcl 6.3e-01-2-151. Does anybody know what this error is?

```
Trouble - both kernel numbers point to /dev/hda3
    while executing
"error "Trouble - both kernel numbers point to $dev$currentkernel""
    (file "/var/utils/updatekernel" line 133)
    while executing
"exec /var/utils/updatekernel /dev/hda $kerneltmpdir/vmlinux.px"
    (file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 149)
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
    (procedure "InstallSoftware" line 33)
    invoked from within
"InstallSoftware $db $name"
    (file "/tvbin/installSw.itcl" line 119)
```


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

Nevermind. Figured it out.

bootpage -b and bootpage -a were set to the same thing. One needs to be 3 and the other 6 for installSw.itcl to work.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Anyone used "SLICER" on "E" ?


----------



## paulps (Dec 23, 2005)

Mr.Ed.

Yes, I used Slicer Saturday AM to upgrade my HR10-250 to 6.3e without issues.

I also applied all patches (no encryption, 30 sec skip, HMO, etc) sucessfully.

Sat night I was getting studdering and stopping, but think it may have been related to reception issues. Got 1 random reboot on Sun, but I'm still checking stability.

Let me know if you need more details or have questions.

Paul


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Paulps******

You might want to get a moderator to change your username, unless you want to get a lot of spam. 

Yeah, I know it isn't a complete email address, but it's close enough for a human to figure out.


----------



## maxcanis (Feb 4, 2006)

My Hughes unit rebooted today w/ 6.3e and now the onscreen clock appears to be gone. S-P-S-9-S does nothing. Anyone else see this or have another workaround?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

kenr said:


> Is the 6.3e update only being rolled out to those that "hacked" their units to some version of 6.3 or do we expect the 6.2a TiVos to be updated to 6.3e?


That's what happened here. Have never hacked any of my TiVo units - total stock. I got the updates on both today (model numbers in my sig).

The 30 second skip is still there.


----------



## morganjeeper (Aug 7, 2007)

I am waiting to apply the slicer until I am SURE that I will not lose MRV. It is used the most on my 5 DTivos. All my units are SD D Tivo's. Also what superpatch did you use to keep "no encryption"? On the last 6.2a software update I had to use Superpatch-62a, is there a superpatch-63e out already?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

maxcanis said:


> My Hughes unit rebooted today w/ 6.3e and now the onscreen clock appears to be gone. S-P-S-9-S does nothing. Anyone else see this or have another workaround?


Online clock works fine for me here (two HR10-250s manually upgraded from 6.3c).


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

morganjeeper said:


> I am waiting to apply the slicer until I am SURE that I will not lose MRV. It is used the most on my 5 DTivos. All my units are SD D Tivo's. Also what superpatch did you use to keep "no encryption"? On the last 6.2a software update I had to use Superpatch-62a, is there a superpatch-63e out already?


You will lose MRV with 6.3e. It's real simple: never again will a DTivo software release include the MRV guts.

The patch locations for 6.3e have been posted, and I'm pretty sure that someone bundled them into the superpatch script. If not, it's easy to add them yourself.


----------



## nachome (Oct 9, 2004)

I got some questions on 6.3. I've had a stock dsr704 for years and about three years ago first planned on hacking it. After allot of research and playing with MFS tools I ended up not ever doing anything. (so I'm a Newbie). I've been thinking about doing it recently and as I've been reading post I've been wondering about hacking the software version (6.3e-01-02-101). I now plan on using the Zipper hack with Instantcake if i go through with it, but this brings me to my point. What I've seen with 6.3. The unit is allot faster and the wish list and recommendations work allot better. Heres the thing that got me interested. 3 yrs ago I got a belkin f5d5050v network adap ( integrated support w/ mfs tools and hacks back then). Last night, just for the hell of it, I plugged it in. unlike 3yrs ago (nothing happened). the light came on and my stock Dtivo pulled an Ip address. Its showing up on my router as a DHCP client, but of course I cant do anything with it. When did the software upgrades enable the USB ports and allow it to use a network adapter? This makes me wonder if the new DTV software upgrade is going to utilize this. Also, another Newbie question - What does MRV stand for?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

MRV=Multi-room viewing. If you have more than 1 Zippered DirecTivo in your house, your other networked DirecTivo will appear at the bottom of your Now Playing List and you'll be able to watch shows recorded on your other DirecTivo's. MRV works very well and it's very fast over a wired or 802.11g wireless connection - you'll be able to start watching the show after about 15 seconds (while it's still transferring) and a 1 hour show will finsih transferring in 12-15 minutes.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

nachome said:


> Last night, just for the hell of it, I plugged it in. unlike 3yrs ago (nothing happened). the light came on and my stock Dtivo pulled an Ip address. Its showing up on my router as a DHCP client, but of course I cant do anything with it. When did the software upgrades enable the USB ports and allow it to use a network adapter?


The usb drivers have always been there. Just nothing else has been (officially) enabled yet. The tivo's built-in firewall will still block incoming connections unless you hack it and disable the firewall, so with current software (6.x) the usb connection is still useless unless you compromise the box.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

There is one difference that I have noted. The CH list setup has changed. Instead of there being two separate menus for chs I receive and favorites you now set both through one screen.

This is the only real difference I have encountered. The slow downs and other problems others have reported have not plagued me.


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a zippered DTivo that has developed some issues, and I don't have the time to figure out what is wrong with. How can I get it to the latest version of software 6.3e from D*.


----------



## dtvtivouser_9292 (May 15, 2004)

I'm going to try 6.3 on one DirecTivo as I seem to have a lot of issues with season passes. 

Having said that, if the guide data is garbage, nothing will help. Just last night I noticed news programs being marked as repeats fer chrissakes. 

Tivo/DirecTV, if you folks are listening, that guide data has a lot of mistakes in it, you need to audit it.


----------



## nachome (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the fast reply guys. I feel like an idiot since i thought to wiki MRV a few minutes after i posted. I took the dive with the Zipper script and an old harddrive. Now I've just gotta get the bugs out since my tivo is hanging on the welcome screen, but thats for another forum at another time.


----------



## bwash (Dec 16, 2002)

How does everyone like the way the channels selection works now. I think it is much better to have just one place to change the channels you get and your favorites (selecting favorites with the up and down thumbs).

Is this the way it is on the standalone tivos? Anyway this upgrade seems to have improved an already great system.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

bwash said:


> How does everyone like the way the channels selection works now. I think it is much better to have just one place to change the channels you get and your favorites (selecting favorites with the up and down thumbs).
> 
> Is this the way it is on the standalone tivos? Anyway this upgrade seems to have improved an already great system.


I agree. It's much more convenient. I don't know how it is on stand-alone units.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

dtremain said:


> I agree. It's much more convenient. I don't know how it is on stand-alone units.


thats how it is on the standalone units.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That's how it is NOW on the standalone units - wasn't always that way. 6.3c and later brought the newer method from the 7.x series to DTiVos.


----------



## jdmac29 (Aug 8, 2007)

I got 6.3 last night, no problems so far


----------



## ordg (Aug 26, 2007)

After plugging in phone line, presumably getting 6.3e, DSR704 is stuck in reboot loop at powerup.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Got 6.3e on my R10 sometime yesterday.

Sat down to watch last night and the unit was slow, really slow.

After watching for about an hour it sped up and seems to be back to it's normal speed.

I did get an odd glitch while watching "live" TV, it's the kinda glitch I see on my HR10 right before it reboots itself.
Sound goes away, bottom half of picture goes to top of screen, top half goes to bottom, green screen, black, then it came back and was fine the rest of the night.

I'll check the To Do List today for any wierdness.


phox


----------



## dtvtivouser_9292 (May 15, 2004)

Both of my DirecTivos had slowness issues for an hour or two after the 6.3e upgrade.

In my case, neither unit would clear the timeline bar very quickly, and in fact would keep the timeline on the screen if I paused live TV. I was pretty unhappy about this, but the problem did clear and all is well now.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Probably a reindexing with some new algorithm. This is fairly common after new software versions.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

I think this is a new 6.3e feature, and I haven't seen it mentioned in other threads. When viewing a recorded program and pressing the Info button, there's additional details about when the program was recorded, for example "Recorded: Sat 8/25 6:30 pm DN31 31". I don't remember seeing this in 6.2a, is this new?


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

I recently received 6.3e, and have noticed a couple things that might be related:

Wishlist now says Wishlist Search with a registered trademark symbol next to Wishlist. I don't remember that before...

Sunday night, I just happened to check The 4400, and discovered the length of the program was at 0:00 (partial), even though the show ended over an hour before. I went to live TV, and one tuner was still on USA, but the channel was completely black! Nothing on the green bar at the bottom. I changed the channel, and changed it back to USA, and everything looked good. So, I set it to record the late re-run of The 4400, and it did the exact same thing. It is going to be re-run one more time tomorrow night. I hope it doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

MartyList said:


> I think this is a new 6.3e feature, and I haven't seen it mentioned in other threads. When viewing a recorded program and pressing the Info button, there's additional details about when the program was recorded, for example "Recorded: Sat 8/25 6:30 pm DN31 31". I don't remember seeing this in 6.2a, is this new?


Correct.


----------



## Speedo123 (Aug 18, 2006)

FlWingNut said:


> Too late for me. I got it without asking for it.


I've got 2 R10s. One was upgraded to 6.3 about 2 weeks ago (w/o asking), the other is still at 6.1. Guess they're doing "it" over a long period of time on a pretty random basis.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Speedo123 said:


> I've got 2 R10s. One was upgraded to 6.3 about 2 weeks ago (w/o asking), the other is still at 6.1. Guess they're doing "it" over a long period of time on a pretty random basis.


Yep. That's usually how it happens.


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

DVDKingdom said:


> That was a backdoor feature that TiVo has decided to remove. While I agree this was a nice extra to have I'm not sure how removing this feature can be seen as screwing up the NPL.


Since I would never ever have over 200 messages and was not aware of any problems with my season passes, the removal of this "nice extra" constitutes a net loss for me and I would like to have it restored.


----------



## jeff.wright (Dec 1, 2004)

I recently had a crashed hdd and had to restore to a new one from a backup. I keep trying every couple of hours to phone home but I don't get any new software. How soon before they'll send me a new OS update? Are there any other "codes" to type into the remote or something to send a push?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There is no way to force it. Just wait.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Both of my units (completely stock) had been responding slowly when they first got the update about a week ago, regained full speed with a few hours, but are now slow again. What gives? 

The guide data opens slowly and the menu takes time to open up.


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

My two R-10's have also been quite slow since the upgrade - about a week now I guess. I tried Power-cycling them (unplugged them) yesterday and they are still slow.

Mark


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

marktd said:


> My two R-10's have also been quite slow since the upgrade - about a week now I guess.


One of mine is an R-10. The other is a hundred hour Samsung. They both exhibit the same symptoms. Other than the somewhat annoying slowness, they are working fine.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

My HDVR2 w/6.3e locked up last night, something it hasn't done in at least 3 years maybe more. No video or audio, would not respond to the remote or the front panel. I pulled the power cord and it seems OK so far. The To Do List says some shows didn't record because the unit lost power or was unplugged, but they should have recorded about 5 hours before I pulled the plug. Under System Information, the GC occurred 2 hours after the shows that didn't record, so apparently it wasn't completely frozen. The Index shows yesterdays date, so maybe it locked up during the indexing phase.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

MartyList said:


> I think this is a new 6.3e feature, and I haven't seen it mentioned in other threads. When viewing a recorded program and pressing the Info button, there's additional details about when the program was recorded, for example "Recorded: Sat 8/25 6:30 pm DN31 31". I don't remember seeing this in 6.2a, is this new?


Mine has been doing this for at least a year or more. This is not a new feature.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

MartyList said:


> My HDVR2 w/6.3e locked up last night, something it hasn't done in at least 3 years maybe more. No video or audio, would not respond to the remote or the front panel. I pulled the power cord and it seems OK so far. The To Do List says some shows didn't record because the unit lost power or was unplugged, but they should have recorded about 5 hours before I pulled the plug. Under System Information, the GC occurred 2 hours after the shows that didn't record, so apparently it wasn't completely frozen. The Index shows yesterdays date, so maybe it locked up during the indexing phase.


My HDVR2 did this maybe 2-3 times in the 2 weeks after getting 6.3e. I would turn the TV on and found it locked for hours (I could estimate when it happened based on what program was frozen on the TV).

Then, during reboot, it would get to 80% or so "Acquiring information from satellites" and reboot again. It would take 2 reboots for it to come completely online and work properly.

One time, even after the reboot, the sound effects audio (sounds from making selections in the menu) would be higher pitched, like the Chipmunks. It was kind of funny.

But, knock on wood, after those 2-3 times freezing up, I haven't had any issues with it at all.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Mine has been doing this for at least a year or more. This is not a new feature.


This was new with version 6.3 and up on the HR10-250. No SD DirecTivos have ever had it until this 6.3e update. So, yes, it is a new feature for SD DirecTivos.


----------



## kr88 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have noticed the slowness on two of my 6.3e units also. (R10 and SDVR-80) My wife even asked if the batteries were dead in the remote. I changed them and the slowness remains. I also noticed momentary loss of color on the hughes unit when changing channels quickly. I have one other unit still running 6.2A that is working fine. I pulled the phone line on that one to prevent it from upgrading and slowing down also. Time will tell.


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

> was asked if the batteries were dead in the remote


I was asked the same thing.

I've also had a couple of instances of channels being black and silent when I switched tuners to them with the down arrow. The channel information overlay was there (i.e. the stuff at the top of the screen) but otherwise black/silent. Changing the channel and then back fixed the problem (but of course lost the buffer). I had not seen this behavior before the new SW.


----------



## starbuck (Jan 25, 2003)

I have two stock HDVR2 units. Both got 6.3e last week. And I have restarted both units again after the software upgrades.

I've noticed that the Suggestions are constantly recording. My Suggestions folder has 20 shows in it, but both units are recording constantly and just overlaying the suggestions. I know it does that, but usually when I check the Suggestions folder, I see suggestions from the last several days. The Suggestions folder now has 20 items from overnight and today. In other words, it seems to be recording more Suggestions and more often than it did before. I just turned off the Suggestions for now.

Also on one of the units, the System Information screen indicates the last Service Data Download was 3 days ago. The status shows "Completed", but it usually gets a new service download each night. The last attempt also shows 3 days ago. Seems odd.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

starbuck said:


> Also on one of the units, the System Information screen indicates the last Service Data Download was 3 days ago. The status shows "Completed", but it usually gets a new service download each night. The last attempt also shows 3 days ago. Seems odd.


Yeah, I've had it skip a day or two of service downloads and then get them again since the update as well.

Since I couldn't care less about getting the latest starred commercials, this hasn't concerned me.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

marktd said:


> I've also had a couple of instances of channels being black and silent when I switched tuners to them with the down arrow. The channel information overlay was there (i.e. the stuff at the top of the screen) but otherwise black/silent. Changing the channel and then back fixed the problem (but of course lost the buffer). I had not seen this behavior before the new SW.


This has been happening for me too, but it has really stabilized after the initial 2 weeks with 6.3e.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

starbuck said:


> The Suggestions folder now has 20 items from overnight and today. In other words, it seems to be recording more Suggestions and more often than it did before. I just turned off the Suggestions for now.


Why turn them off?

I have close to 300 shows in my Suggestions folder since I upgraded my capacity.

Instead of turning off suggestions, use :up: and :down: to train it. It'll calm down after a few weeks.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Is there something i am missing?


Quite possibly. It is the one line in the middle of the field, listing the time when the recording was made, that is new. The description of the program has always been there.

You might want to hold your sarcasm in check.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

whitepelican said:


> This was new with version 6.3 and up on the HR10-250. No SD DirecTivos have ever had it until this 6.3e update. So, yes, it is a new feature for SD DirecTivos.


 Ok Now I see what you are talking about. Info while the show is running not info in the Now playing list. Now That I see what you are talking about i give the new feature a huge YAWWWWNNNN!!!! Now if it showed the year it was recorded. It has no new info that is not already in the Now playing list.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

dtremain said:


> You might want to hold your sarcasm in check.


----------



## kpic (Jun 28, 2005)

DSR-704 & R-10. I have noticed the slowdown as well in the past week. Thought it was batteries but I had just re-charged them , on a whim I checked if the software was updated and it was to 6.3e, came here and noticed others with the same issue.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

Ugh. Well at least now I know _why_ the :up: :down: :up: 78 quit working... Go to http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm and let Tivo know you want it back!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

When the 78 code was revealed, we were told right then that it would go away in the future. Most TiVo users lost the 78 code a while ago, you're just catching up.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

what is code 78 anyhow?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It changes the Now Showing display to provide some episode details at the top of the screen as you move down the list.


----------



## wally87 (Aug 3, 2001)

I seldom use my R10 anymore. I just found out the software has been upgraded. I can't figure out how to reestablish my favorite channels list. I'm sure there is an easy answer. Can anyone help?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

wally87 said:


> I seldom use my R10 anymore. I just found out the software has been upgraded. I can't figure out how to reestablish my favorite channels list. I'm sure there is an easy answer. Can anyone help?


The favorite channels and channels you receive have been combined into one screen. I believe it is just called "Channel list" on the menu. It's actually much easier to use now.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anybody have any more experiences to share relative to the TiVo locking up with 6.3e?

My HDVR2 was doing it so I swapped out the drive, but it's still doing it. Granted, mine's hacked, but my HR10-250 is stable as ever running the same rc.sysinit.author on 6.3d.

I combed through all the logs and they don't tell me anything - no errors, no unusual output. It seems when it locks up, it just happens.

I'm going start to disable things in my rc.sysinit.author one by one now over the next couple weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

I am having a strange problem on my Hughes SD-DVR80 DTiVo with 6.3e.
It's 11:15 AM. I'm looking at the program guide. All of the channels are shown in the guide with the 11:00 shows shown on the left in the guide as always except for channel 248. For channel 248 it says "Upcoming: King o..." When I highlight that channel. the 11:00 and onward shows do not show up on the right for channel 248. Instead, 12:00 and onward shows are listed starting with "King of the Hill". If I press the SELECT button on the remote to select the "Upcoming: King o..." on the left it acts as if I want to record the program instead of going directly to channel 248. In other words, I cannot go to channel 248 live TV from the guide. I can however close the guide and enter 248 on the remote to go to channel 248. If I highlight the 12:00 "King of the Hill" on the right side and scroll up I see that there is a time gap in the schedule. There is a 2 hour program listed for 9:00 AM and then the next listing is at 12:00 . Maybe it's just a hole in the schedule.


----------



## starbuck (Jan 25, 2003)

I went to the Suggestions option (from the Pick Programs to Record menu). I like to check the list to see what TiVo has suggested in case I want to schedule the program. I saw an entry and selected it. I've never seen this before, but the screen has the program info and a message below the show info says:

Check 13 BI13 in Channels You Receive, or call 1-800-DIRECTV to order.

This is one of my regular local channels.

I checked the channel setup and this channel is selected in the list. I also checked the following and the program is available for selection from: channel Grid Guide, the Search by Title option, and the Search by Date/Time. All these are OK and allow the selection.

But from the Suggestions menu, it has this message to check the channels. There is no option to "record this show"; instead, it just has an option to go back to the previous menu.

I see this same message in the Suggestions menu on two of my local channels but only when I view them from the Suggestions menu.

Never had this before 6.3e.


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

starbuck said:


> I went to the Suggestions option (from the Pick Programs to Record menu). . . . I saw an entry and selected it. I've never seen this before, but the screen has the program info and a message below the show info says:
> 
> Check 13 BI13 in Channels You Receive, or call 1-800-DIRECTV to order. . . .


I just tried this after I read your post. I selected a suggestion on a local and got the same message you got (except for the channel number). I too can record the suggested show from the guide. I've also never seen this before.

Mark


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

stevel said:


> When the 78 code was revealed, we were told right then that it would go away in the future. Most TiVo users lost the 78 code a while ago, you're just catching up.


Well, we want it back!


----------



## Bill99 (Jan 1, 2004)

starbuck said:


> I went to the Suggestions option (from the Pick Programs to Record menu). I like to check the list to see what TiVo has suggested in case I want to schedule the program. I saw an entry and selected it. I've never seen this before, but the screen has the program info and a message below the show info says:
> 
> Check 13 BI13 in Channels You Receive, or call 1-800-DIRECTV to order.
> 
> This is one of my regular local channels.


Same here with 6.3e. This is a bug.

AND... Can someone please tell me what 6.3e is suppose to do/change/fix/whatever...? I've looked and can't find that information.



starbuck said:


> When the 78 code was revealed, we were told right then that it would go away in the future. Most TiVo users lost the 78 code a while ago, you're just catching up.


Yes we do.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Bill99 said:


> AND... Can someone please tell me what 6.3e is suppose to do/change/fix/whatever...? I've looked and can't find that information.


The nominal reason that I've seen is that it corrects issues with units that have more than 200 messages; however the real reason is to consolidate all of the S2 DTV boxes to a single version (i.e., instead of 6.1a, 6.2a, and 6.3d; now all those boxes are on 6.3e).

So as many folks have stated, there is actually no benefit for non hacked boxes at this time (and for those with hacked boxes, there are tradeoffs). This update though will mean that the Q1/2 2008 update should roll out to all boxes at the same time (which is supposed to bring the online scheduling, overlap protection, and deleted programs folder support).


----------



## snookuda (Dec 8, 2005)

My r10 series 2 has locked up about once per day with a frozen picture, most of the time ill turn on the tv/reciever and the screen is locked. The only solution is a reboot which takes a good 7+ minutes. Is there a service bulliten out for this?


----------



## richa65 (Mar 18, 2003)

snookuda said:


> My r10 series 2 has locked up about once per day with a frozen picture, most of the time ill turn on the tv/reciever and the screen is locked. The only solution is a reboot which takes a good 7+ minutes. Is there a service bulliten out for this?


Same problem here with one of my 2 units. I think the service bulletin reads "Ooop! We did it again."

I hope they admit that there's a problem and fix it soon. Unlike the fiasco from last fall.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Same here, freezes about once a day; never happened before 6.3e.


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm curious to see if there's a pattern for what Tivos are experiencing the lock-up. My HDVR2 hasn't had any lock-up issues (it does have the Suggestions issue mentioned in this thread). I know someone who has a Samsung Tivo that has started locking up in the last 2 months, and he has 6.3e. Since his is locking up and mine isn't, clearly it isn't a universal thing. So what is the pattern?

BTW, the guy with the Samsung called DTV and they sent him an R15, which he hates. Can't go between the 2 tuners like you can on the Tivo units.


----------



## kalex (Sep 5, 2007)

DevilDogs said:


> I'm curious to see if there's a pattern for what Tivos are experiencing the lock-up. My HDVR2 hasn't had any lock-up issues (it does have the Suggestions issue mentioned in this thread). I know someone who has a Samsung Tivo that has started locking up in the last 2 months, and he has 6.3e. Since his is locking up and mine isn't, clearly it isn't a universal thing. So what is the pattern?
> 
> BTW, the guy with the Samsung called DTV and they sent him an R15, which he hates. Can't go between the 2 tuners like you can on the Tivo units.


We've got 2 Hughes dual tuner receivers and both are rebooting, one more than the other, but the one the reboots the most is on the most. That one reboots only about once a day, every now and then it will go 2 or even 3 days without a reboot. Almost every reboot has been between 5 PM and 7 PM while I'm watching the news, most of them 6 to 6:30. I don't think it's ever rebooted more than once in a day.

I called DirecTV again, and again was told that I need to wipe the drive and reload everything. I was also offered a new receiver but we didn't get far enough with that to see if it would be free. At least this time I got to a supervisor, who told me the same thing, and said that the issue couldn't be escalated until I proved it wasn't the drive or the receiver by reformatting the drive. That was pretty much the end of that conversation.

I also checked my Suggestions and the only local one that is listed has the 'call to order' entry even though it's the local PBS station.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

kalex said:


> I called DirecTV again, and again was told that I need to wipe the drive and reload everything. I was also offered a new receiver but we didn't get far enough with that to see if it would be free. At least this time I got to a supervisor, who told me the same thing, and said that the issue couldn't be escalated until I proved it wasn't the drive or the receiver by reformatting the drive. That was pretty much the end of that conversation.


By "wipe the drive" I assume you mean do a clear and delete everything.

Some people would fib and call back and say they did the clear and delete.


----------



## Irishsox1 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a Hughes SD-40 unhacked and since 6.3e my phone connection won't work anymore. It's not my line and the settings have not changed. The on screen stuff is the same. In different threads others have complained about this. Any ideas, because as long as I can't connect I won't be able to get the future updates I wanted all along....deleted folder, etc.


----------



## lilcori (Sep 16, 2007)

I recently purchased a Directv Tivo R10 from ebay but there seems to be lots of glitches and I am not sure how to fix them. 

1. In my Channel List I've unchecked all the channels that I do not want to access while surfing tv, but the Tivo is not recognizing them and is displaying all channels.

2. When I am watching a recorded show and click the left arrow to get back to my Now Playing List the show I was watching is displaying in the background. With my old Tivo I would get the blue Directv background instantly. 

3. Which goes along with number 2. When I am watching a recorded show and click the left arrow then Delete Now the show keeps playing. It keeps playing even when I get back to my Now Playing List.

Has anyone else run across this? It is so annoying. I really miss my old Directv Tivo (Philips DSR704). Directv told me the receiver part of my unit died. Is there anyway to bring my old Tivo back to life?


----------

